# American Thresherman 53rd Annual Steam, Gas & Threshing Show. Featuring John Deere.



## AmerThresherman (Apr 25, 2012)

American Thresherman Association Inc
627 Ball Park Road
Pinckneyville, IL 62274-3205
www.americanthresherman.com‎

53rd Annual Steam, Gas & Threshing Show.
Featuring John Deere. August 16-19, 2012
(Always the third weekend in August)

The show starts on the night of August
15, 2012. We do not have day activities until
Thursday August 16, 2012.

Grounds admission $7.00 each.
Under 12 is free admission!
Parking is free!


2009 DVD of the 50th Anniversary Show.
Featuring International Harvester.
$30.
Contact Deb Schrader for ordering information:
Debbie Schrader
618-654-9474
[email protected]


----------

